# Kittens due anyday



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I rescued a pregnant cat on Monday. She is very big and has huge boobies.

i felt her babies move practically as soon as we got her. Today her belly has dropped and her babies are not as active as they were.

would you say they are due very soon???


----------



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

Micah's didnt slow down till this morning, then she went into labour a couple of hours later.
Hope all goes well.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

juliedawn said:


> Micah's didnt slow down till this morning, then she went into labour a couple of hours later.
> Hope all goes well.


Thank you

I hate not knowing when they were due. With my own cats i heard them calling so counted from there


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck keeep us posted,xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

She has been scratching all night in various places so i think we are slowly on our way x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Good luck my kits dont seem to want to meet us


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Good luck my kits dont seem to want to meet us


lol

i hate waiting lol i have no patience at all lol


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Nor me lol :lol:


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Riam good luck with the birth, hope all goes well but you must be an expert by now LOL.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> Hi Riam good luck with the birth, hope all goes well but you must be an expert by now LOL.


Im not really the expert as i let my mum and sister do the messy bit lol

Thanx anyway x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Im not really the expert as i let my mum and sister do the messy bit lol
> 
> Thanx anyway x


LOL, good idea, dont blame you dont think i could cope with all the messy bit either.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We have renamed her bam bam. She kept scratching to come out of the bedroom so we let her and she had a wonder around upstairs. Shes very uncomfortable and keeps laying down but keeps her bum in the air for some reason


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> We have renamed her bam bam. She kept scratching to come out of the bedroom so we let her and she had a wonder around upstairs. Shes very uncomfortable and keeps laying down but keeps her bum in the air for some reason


Bam bam lol!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Bam bam lol!!


Yeah lol

I didnt like the name she came with - Dink


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Dink????? is that even a name : lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Dink????? is that even a name : lol


Exactly thats why i changed it and coz she keeps banging the door to come out i though bam bam was a great name lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Still no news this end. She is happy to just walk around taking it easy lol. 

She has really ballooned though so im hoping its soon


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Still nothing my end either!!! except for the sencond day running missy has refussed her breakfast and today didnt even want her morning ham  im hoping thats a good sign!!!! x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Still nothing my end either!!! except for the sencond day running missy has refussed her breakfast and today didnt even want her morning ham  im hoping thats a good sign!!!! x


Well they do say going off food is a sign


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

still no kittens !!!! i thought they would be here by now lol,........


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> still no kittens !!!! i thought they would be here by now lol,........


Your not the only one lol


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Your not the only one lol


Same here lol!!

Well Missy has a very upset tummy this morn!! shes stunk the house out :arf:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Same here lol!!
> 
> Well Missy has a very upset tummy this morn!! shes stunk the house out :arf:


Ohhhh lovely lmao

I have 3 new kittens that was practically dumped on my door by my cousins friend. They are 8 weeks old and imagine them 3 using the litter tray together


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Ohhhh lovely lmao
> 
> I have 3 new kittens that was practically dumped on my door by my cousins friend. They are 8 weeks old and imagine them 3 using the litter tray together


Omg how many animals do you have in your house lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Omg how many animals do you have in your house lol


At the moment

7 adult cats, 7 kittens and 8 dogs, plus whatever is in bam bams belly lol


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Wow!! lol 

I think todays the day for missy!!! woohoo


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Wow!! lol
> 
> I think todays the day for missy!!! woohoo


ohhhh whats she doing??


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Restless licking following me everywhere haha vocal... so we'll see knowing my luck shes just teasing me lol!! oh and her milk is filling!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Restless licking following me everywhere haha vocal... so we'll see knowing my luck shes just teasing me lol!! oh and her milk is filling!!


Ohh i cant wait


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Ohh i cant wait


Nor can i lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Bammy is very unsettled. She likes to go in the wardrobe so we put a little blanket in there and she keeps digging at it. Shes not really eating much and is only eating the biscuits when she does. 

She does seem to be pacing a bit at times and then others staying in the wardrobe. I really hope her babies are done cooking and are ready to come out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed, keep us posted.xxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Bammy is feeling very sorry for herself today. Shes really quiet. She has taken to sleeping on a tub under my mums bed and is quite comfy there. she has eaten a little and been a loo but shes moving around very slowly. I have seen her babies move. Just wish she would have them

Everyone thinks she is waiting til tomorrow as its my Birthday x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oooh she'll have them tomorrow i bet!! :thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Oooh she'll have them tomorrow i bet!! :thumbup:


I really hope its soon as im soo impatient lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww it wont be long, and she will have them,xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres some piccies taken today


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Bammy is very restless now. Keeps visiting the litter box, cleaning down below and i think she is slowly loosing her plug so fingers crossed today might be the day


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like todays her day :thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Sounds like todays her day :thumbup:


Havnt we been saying that since last week lol

Hows your mum and babies?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Havnt we been saying that since last week lol
> 
> Hows your mum and babies?


Well once her plug goes its anything from then to 24hours isnt it? lol

Mum and baby are doing really well thank you x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Well once her plug goes its anything from then to 24hours isnt it? lol
> 
> Mum and baby are doing really well thank you x


never text book though lol

Im glad they are doing well x


----------

